# having surgery have a few questions



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

hey I am being referred for surgery now to remove my 6cm lump and half my thyroid as my appointment went so fast on Thursday and I had to do my pre op there and then I forgot to ask a few questions. How long roughly does the surgery last for and doc said I will be in hospital one night minimum how long have you stayed. I work in retail and pull cages lift heavy boxes and stack and move shelves he said I will be off work at least 4 weeks (depending on weather shows cancer or not) but prob off more than that, how long until you went back to work thanks I dont have long to plan for this 3-4 weeks and have 2 young boys to.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I think my last surgery was about 2 1/2 hours and stayed overnight. I remember next to nothing about the first one. I think you may want the full 4 weeks since it sounds like your job is physical. Do you have someone to help out with your sons?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

My surgery was just under four hours, but I had advanced Hashi's, cancer (both of which make the thyroid difficult to remove), and also had a central neck dissection. I was in the hospital overnight - it ended up being about 12 hours total.

I took two weeks off of work. My job isn't physically demanding and I could have gone back after one week. I was released from all activity restrictions at 11 days and had no issues with lifting heavy things. That said, some people, just because of where the nodule is, have more lingering pain, so I think giving yourself 3 to 4 weeks would be good.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

My surgery was about 3 hours - total time door to door was 27 hours - I was kept overnight which is customary as they will want to check your calcium levels before they discharge you.

You will need to be careful about lifting until your incision is healed. I think I remember being told not to lift anything for 2 weeks but since your job is so physical they may require a longer period. My incision is 3/4" and considered minimally invasive so if they do a larger incision your lifting restriction will likely be longer.

Keep ice on your incision to help with swelling and keep ahead of the pain with your pain med's. You should be able to switch over to Motrin by day 3-4, 600mg will keep things under control for most and they you can begin driving as you will no longer be on narcotics.


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

just got my appointment and i is for the 26th of this month crap it was fast i only had my appoinment on thursday


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

My surgery was just under 4 hours but I had very advanced Hashi's (10+ years of Hashi's) and my surgeon said my thyroid was very "sticky". But I was out of the hospital about 24 hours later and went back to work after one week. If I hadn't gotten sick from the anesthesia, it would have been a complete walk in the park.

shorty85, can I make a gentle suggestion? Could you please use more punctuation in your posts? They are very hard to read.


----------



## jers52 (Mar 5, 2014)

I just had a total on Tuesday, the18th. Mine felt like it came on fast too. But now am so glad that I have done this! Already resting better and can be comfortable with my pillow again. I had been sporting my goiter with multi-nodular cysts for almost 10 years but a new endo referred me posthaste to a surgeon and within two weeks I was having the surgery. My advice pack your own PJs - get out of that gown as soon as possible and you will feel better ! I had a vneck top pair with capri bottoms and was so comfortable. Fished my arm with the iv right in that sleeve. Also took a pair of grey yoga pants along so that I felt I could get up and about and did so since the doctors office was in the same complex as the hospital so got wheeled over there for my bedside visit post op. I had a pair of black ballerina flat slippers so I looked dressed just loungy. (notice a lot of the hospital workers sporting yoga pants instead of scrubs too...) All the best wishes for a positive outcome for your surgery. It does help to locate someone else who is through it already to 'talk you down'. These boards are helpful too! Rest well!


----------



## gelf (Jun 20, 2011)

my surgery was a little more complicated as I was also getting a simple mastectomy & sentinel lymph node removal. my actual surgery time was just over 6 hours. i had to be at the hospital 4 hours before the surgery for check in, the dye injection, etc. i stayed overnight and went home right before lunch time. i was actually back at work two days after my release for 2 hours a day. sitting up was easier than lounging around. i live about 1 mile from work so it was just a quick drive there and back. i was only on light restrictions. i did not go back to full time until about 2 1/2 months later between my drs appts and therapy and SLEEP!!!


----------



## Bluebird (Mar 21, 2014)

Sounds like you're having exactly what I had done. I had a non cancerous growth on my thyroid, so they removed the right side only. I spent the night in the hospital because they wanted to make sure there was no bleeding, which is a concern/side effect. I went home the next morning. I woke up with no bandage over the incision, it was glued together. It was about 3-4 inches long. It never hurt, not even once. I had literally no pain at all. I felt a little tightness in the area and I was very careful when driving, I didn't whip my neck around or turn around suddenly.

I am a teacher so I wasn't working in July when I had surgery but I could have gone back within a day or two.

I guess your dr. has you off because of the heavy lifting. If you're in retail, is there anything else you can do that doesn't include lifting? I hope you at least get some type of short term disability pay. But if they have a non-lifting job you will definitely be able to work!


----------

